# Are tensioning tools necessary to attach hvac ducts?



## jmr106 (Nov 13, 2016)

I need to change a couple of flex hose ducts. I'm pretty sure that I need to get a tensioning tool to connect the ducts to the vents, so I'm planning to buy one of those. I know that the insulation is typically pulled back to expose the duct itself and the duct is secured. How is the insulation part usually secured after that? With another nylon zip tie?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 13, 2016)

I use duct tape to secure both, however, I use the $12 a roll, not the $2 a roll.

The quality of the tape can be determined by the density of the fibers.


----------



## jmr106 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have a roll of this stuff...will it be sufficient?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-5-in-x-60-yd-324-Amp-Premium-Foil-UL-Listed-HVAC-Tape/100048600


It appears that the existing ducts have a nylon zip tie going over the outside insulation.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 13, 2016)

jmr106 said:


> I have a roll of this stuff...will it be sufficient?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-5-in-x-60-yd-324-Amp-Premium-Foil-UL-Listed-HVAC-Tape/100048600
> 
> ...



Thats the rigth stuff to tape the flex duct in place and then use a zip tie to secure the insulation.


----------



## jmr106 (Nov 13, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Thats the rigth stuff to tape the flex duct in place and then use a zip tie to secure the insulation.



I'm confused. Which way is it? 

I see things like this where the tensioning tool companies say to tighten the nylon tie around the air duct itself, but they're vague about what to do with the outside insulation when it comes to attaching that:








In other places, I see where it is recommended to tape the air ducts and then put the nylon ties around the insulation. 

Is it kind of an either/or thing? Which way seals the best? Taping around the air duct and a tie over the insulation?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 13, 2016)

You can use that tape or the smaller foil tape that you peel the backing off to expose the adhesive.

The tensioning tool is faster and is why it's used for production and multiple attachments.


----------



## jmr106 (Nov 13, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> You can use that tape or the smaller foil tape that you peel the backing off to expose the adhesive.
> 
> The tensioning tool is faster and is why it's used for production and multiple attachments.



Seems like the tape would be more airtight for connecting the duct part and the zip tie would be stronger than tape at connecting the insulation part. I think I'm going to go with that method. I have the tool anyway.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 13, 2016)

Another + to using the zip ties is, if in the future, you need to change the T-Y because you are adding another drop, you simply cut the zip ties.


----------

